

Interview with Alan Robinson, Inventor of Resolution Logic (2009) - brudgers
https://vanemden.wordpress.com/2010/06/08/interview-with-alan-robinson-inventor-of-resolution-logic/

======
evincarofautumn
> I first encountered Lisp when John McCarthy rang my doorbell the day after
> we moved into a house in Menlo Park in the summer of 1965.

This struck me. I can only imagine what it must have been like to be in the
middle of it all in those days. And it seems like everyone knew everyone.

The follow-on interview linked at the end[1] is also a good read. The
transition from philosophy and logic to justifying and carrying out that
reasoning on computers seems a natural one.

[1]:
[http://www.aarinc.org/Newsletters/089-2010-10.html](http://www.aarinc.org/Newsletters/089-2010-10.html)

